# Gaming Maus für große Hände



## derHungrige (16. Juni 2014)

*Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Hey Leute,
ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming Maus. Im Moment hab ich ne Corsair M90 aber ich wollt mal noch ne andre haben, da ich die Corsair auch an meinen Bruder verkaufen kann.
Das Problem ist, dass ich relativ große Hände hab. 
Getestet hab ich bis jetzt schon mal die Logitech G502 und bin überhaupt nicht damit zurechtgekommen. Irgendwie wussten meine beiden rechten Finger nicht, wo sie hinsollten und ich hatte so das Gefühl, dass alles sehr eng auf der Maus ist. 
ich hab mir deshalb ma die CM Storm Reaper angeguckt, da die eine ähnliche Form wie meine Corsair hat, hab die aber noch nicht in den Händen gehabt.
Was haltet ihr von der Reaper bzw habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?
Gruß Timon


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Ich würd vor dem Kauf erst einmal "probegriffeln" gehn, meinetwegen in einem Blödmarkt/Saturn oder ähnlichem. Natürlich auch bei deinem PC-Dealer des Vertrauens... Selbst habe ich keine allzu großen Pfoten, sonst hätte ich dir die Sharkoon empfohlen:


 Sharkoon Drakonia Black, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
aber hier werden schon Vorschläge niederprasseln...

 Gruß


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Mionix Avior 7000 / Naos 7000 (nicht die 8200, die hat den Avago 9800 drin )
Steelseries Sensei
Roccat Kone pure optical


----------



## Z3Rlot (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Die Logitech G400 habe ich selber und habe extrem grosse Hände.
Bin beim Zocken viel besser geworden seitdem ich diese Maus nutze.
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/logitech-g400s-optical-gaming-mouse-910-003425-a953444.html


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Die hab ich nicht aufgelistet, weil die G502 ergonomisch praktisch gleich ist und dem TE anscheinend nicht gefällt. Kann's aber bestätigen, dei G400s ist top.


----------



## fr3w (16. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kann's aber bestätigen, dei G400s ist top.



Ich schließ mich an - Top Maus für große Hände finde ich


----------



## Monsjo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Ich dachte die G400s fiept bei Benutzung?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Ich werf mal noch die Steelseries Rival mit in den Ring, von den Sharkoon Mäusen würde ich abraten da soweit ich das überblicken kann alle native Beschleunigung haben, wenns sehr billig sein soll ist die Fireglider aber immer noch ne Option.
Ums Anfassen im örtlichen Saturn / MM kommst du aber trotzdem nicht rum, jeder hat andere Hände.
Wurde eigentlich ein Budget festgelegt, beim durchlesen habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## fr3w (16. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich dachte die G400s fiept bei Benutzung?



Meine nicht :o


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich dachte die G400s fiept bei Benutzung?


 
War die g500s mit ihrem kack Laser.


----------



## Monsjo (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Achso, danke.


----------



## Shadow_dream (16. Juni 2014)

Ich suche auch noch eine Maus.

Typ: Fingertip und highsense.
Hab bisher ne R.A.T 5 die mir gut gefällt, aber gern etwas größer/höher sein darf, hab große Hände. Die DPI hab ich auf 4.000 (6/11windows), das wäre ein guter Wert. (Ich bewege die Maus meist nur mit den Fingern um den Handballen am Tisch zu schonen - hab auch super Fingerspitzengefühl)
Wichtig sind mir die Vor-Zurück Taste am Daumen, weil ich die oft nutze. MMO Tastenurwald brauch ich nicht, da kann man die Maus ja gar nicht mehr halten  Kabel soll sie auch haben. Kein 'Billigplastik', 80€ dürfen es schon sein. Wenn möglich mit Gewichtssystem und anpassbaren dpi (100-schritte im Treiber).

Hab mir schon 3 Modelle überlegt und hätte gern ein paar Gedanken dazu ob die gut sind
Einmal die R.A.T 7, weil sie schön anpassbar ist. Da die 5er gut war, kann sie nicht falsch sein  allerdings ist das Modell 'etwas alt'. Wenn schon neu, dann auch neu - oder so. 
Dann die Logitec G502, weil ihr Sensor gut sein soll. Aber ich befürchte, dass sie mir zu lange ist :-/
Zuletzt die Roccat Kone XTD, auch wegen dem guten Sensor und weil sie etwas größer ist. Hab glaub ich mal eine Kone+ oder Pure in der Hand gehabt und die schien noch OK.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Juni 2014)

Was hällst du von der cm storm sentinel 2?

Die liegt super in der hand.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Vielleicht sowas hier?
AVIOR 7000 - Mionix.net
Hat meines Wissens den besten Sensor drin, den es im Moment gibt (keine Ahnung, wie sich der Sensor der Proteus Core dagegen hält, sorry).

Das hier wäre vielleicht noch ne Idee:
http://geizhals.de/steelseries-rival-62271-a1011818.html

Oder eine Zowie eVo, die gibt's in zwei Grössen, die schaffen aber "nur" 2300 DPI:
http://geizhals.de/zowie-ec2-evo-pro-gaming-mouse-schwarz-a767591.html
http://geizhals.de/zowie-ec1-evo-pro-gaming-mouse-schwarz-a767589.html




Spoiler



Auf nem 1920p-Monitor mit FOV 90 kannst du mit 2300 DPI die Sensitivität so weit hoch stellen, dass du eine 360°-Drehung in 8.5cm schaffst und du bist dann immer noch pixelgenau unterwegs.

Hier die Formel zum Ausrechnen:
( (Horizontale Auflösung) x (360 / FOV) ) / (Inch für 360°-Drehung) = nötige CPI

Nach etwas Umformung wird daraus:
( (Horizontale Auflösung) x (360/FOV) ) / Eingestellte CPI = Mindestdistanz für pixelgenaue 360°-Drehung in Inch (1" = 2.54cm)

Quelle:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...ouse-ist-die-beste-958549-4.html#post20709986





Bezüglich der Proteus Core, das hier sind die Masse:
*Gewicht und Abmessungen
* Gesamtgewicht: 168 g (Maus und Kabel)
 Einzelgewicht: 121 g (nur Maus)
 Länge: 132 mm
 Breite: 75 mm
 Höhe: 40 mm


Quelle:
http://gaming.logitech.com/de-ch/product/g502-proteus-core-tunable-gaming-mouse


----------



## Micman09 (16. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> War die g500s mit ihrem kack Laser.



Meine fiept nicht


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Meine auch nicht, anscheinend kam das aber relativ oft vor. Abgesehen davon ist der Gummi auf der Daumenablage ein Verbrechen^^


----------



## derHungrige (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Naja ich weiß auch nicht so richtig, ob das mit der g502 nur ne Gewöhnungssache ist. Was mich halt wirklich gestört hat ist, dass die vom hinteren Korpus wesentlich schmaler ist als die M90 und ich dadurch irgendwie immer auf die vordere große Zusatztaste gekommen bin.
Gibts zu der CM Storm Reaper irgendwelche Meinungen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gaming Maus für große Hände*

Da hastn Test gibts auch noch ne Menge mehr Reviews, einfach mal in Google suchen da der Avango 9800 verbaut ist hat die Maus allerdings native Mausbeschleunigung.


----------

